# 1080P gaming monitor under 15K



## amjath (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

My needs,

1. Budget - under 15000
2. Display type and size - IPS, 27
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor - Gaming
4. Ports Required - HDMI will suffice
5. Preferred choice of brand - Any IPS panel
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration - Open for suggestion
7. Any other info that you want to share - I use GTX 970 so I think a 1080p is enough for my gaming use. So suggest best refresh rate monitor. G-sync monitor at 15 k is not possible I guess. If any please share


----------



## amjath (Nov 16, 2015)

Bump

Adding audience [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 17, 2015)

LG 24" LED IPS Monitor 24MP77HM -14,109.

Link:LG 24MP77HM IPS LED Monitor Price in India - Buy LG 24MP77HM IPS LED Monitor Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> LG 24" LED IPS Monitor 24MP77HM -14,109.
> 
> Link:LG 24MP77HM IPS LED Monitor Price in India - Buy LG 24MP77HM IPS LED Monitor Online - Infibeam.com


How good is  monitor for gaming.

5ms response time is good gor gaming?


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2015)

Bump!!


----------



## jash123 (Nov 19, 2015)

U can also check out benq RL2455HM
link*www.flipkart.com/benq-rl2455hm-24-inch-led-backlit-lcd-monitor-gaming/p/itmdw3k7fyqfjtv8?pid=MONDW3K6Y47D9ZVP&ref=L%3A-2465618752682570478&srno=p_1&query=benq+rl2455hm&otracker=from-search


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2015)

[MENTION=112686]kartikoli[/MENTION] how is 1080p monitor on your 27 inch GW2760HS?


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 19, 2015)

Games and movies are good, no issues with that but I don't feel the sharpness which is understandable. Text is fine but not very good.
I feel that colors are bit low for my liking if I compare with my old dell monitor.
So my final thought, if you really want 27' then only go for 1080p else get at least 1440p. Monitor is good for everything leaving text sharpness and little low colors (maybe I was accustomed to my 4yr old color's)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2015)

Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -8,100.

Link:Dell   S2216H 54.61 cm (21.5) Monitor( New Model Of Dell S2240L) - Buy Dell   S2216H 54.61 cm (21.5) Monitor( New Model Of Dell S2240L) Online at Low   Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -8,100.
> 
> Link:Dell   S2216H 54.61 cm (21.5) Monitor( New Model Of Dell S2240L) - Buy Dell   S2216H 54.61 cm (21.5) Monitor( New Model Of Dell S2240L) Online at Low   Price in India - Snapdeal



I asked for 27 inch gaming monitor

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] can you help?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> I asked for 27 inch gaming monitor
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> @harshilsharma63 can you help?


 [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] , sorry buddy, I do not have much knowledge on monitors.


----------

